# Changing Pointer Box Color in Excel



## sbidaho (Nov 7, 2008)

I know there has to be a way but I want to change the color of the box of the pointer that surrounds the cell when you click it.  Way to many times it gets lost, expecially when I have large spreadsheets.
Any ideas?


----------



## HippoCampus (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning

Chris Pearson has a free add in which should do the trick for you, you will find it here

http://cpearson.com/excel/rowliner.htm

Hippo


----------

